
If you’re a startup, you should not use React - danielam
https://medium.com/@raulk/if-youre-a-startup-you-should-not-use-react-reflecting-on-the-bsd-patents-license-b049d4a67dd2
======
edem
Great article, I gave it a clap!

------
sogen
Vice analysis, thanks for the heads up

